# fallo con nicotine+ !SOLUCIONADO¡

## ppkombo61

Hola.

Tras una actualizacion al lanzar nicotine me da el siguiente error:

nicotine

vie 00:42 Nicotine supports a country code blocker but that requires a (GPL'ed) library called GeoIP. You can find it here:  C

          library:       http://www.maxmind.com/app/c  Python bindings: http://www.maxmind.com/app/python  (the python bindings

          require the C library)

vie 00:42 Disabled UPnP support due to errors: Failed to import miniupnpc module: No module named miniupnpc. Also: Failed to

          run upnpc binary: Problem while executing command ['upnpc'] (1 of 1)

vie 00:42 Failed to import the Mutagen library, falling back to old library. To improve meta data please install Mutagen.

vie 00:42 Note: Python Bindings for libsexy were not found. To enable spell checking, get them from

http://www.chipx86.com/wiki/Libsexy or your distribution's package manager. Look for sexy-python or python-sexy.

vie 00:42 La base de datos de archivos compartidos parece corrupta, vuelva a analizar sus compartidos

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/nicotine", line 286, in <module>

    run()

  File "/usr/bin/nicotine", line 272, in run

    app = frame.MainApp(config, plugins, trayicon, tryrgba, hidden, webbrowser)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py", line 3605, in __init__

    self.frame = NicotineFrame(config, plugindir, trayicon, rgbamode, start_hidden, WebBrowser)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py", line 341, in __init__

    self.LoadIcons()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py", line 848, in LoadIcons

    self.images[name] = loadStatic(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py", line 812, in loadStatic

    loader.close()

GError: No se ha reconocido el formato de imagen del archivo

Tengo seleccionada la  version 3.3 .

eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.3 *

Hice python_update.

Cambie el shebang en /usr/bin/nicotine por python3, pero tampoco funciono.

¿ALguna sugerencia?

GraciasLast edited by ppkombo61 on Wed Apr 23, 2014 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Sigue con python2.7 de momento pues puede darte problemas al compilar otras aplicaciones, en cuanto a nicotine pudiera ser que no se haya actualizado bien y por eso no encuentra las librerías en el sitio que las busca, mi sugerencia es "emerge -uDN nicotine" sin comillas de manera que recoja los cambios realizados en la actualización.

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por la respuesta.

Ya lo intenete recompilando nicotine con python 2.7 y 3.3, borrando y reinstalando dependencias como pygtk, libglade...

No tengo ni idea sobre python. En el mensaje de error, al margen de adverirme sobre la falta de librerias que no tengo instaladas para usar ciertas opciones del programa, creo que me informa sobre la imposibilidad de lanzar el gui,  de hecho el proceso si que se inicia y tengo que suspenderlo para recuperar el prompt.

Viendo las lineas sobre el error en el archivo...me pierdo.

No se como aportar mas informacion.

Gracias

----------

## quilosaq

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> No se como aportar mas informacion.
> 
> ...

 

Creo que sería de ayuda la salida de estos 2 comandos:

```
emerge --info nicotine+

emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse --changed-use nicotine+
```

----------

## ppkombo61

/home/pepe

 # emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse --changed-use nicotine+

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2120_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7846276 total,   5554828 free

KiB Swap:    1951892 total,   1951892 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Mar 2014 23:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli color consolekit cracklib crypt curses cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg lcms ldap libkms libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xpm xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-p2p/nicotine+-1.2.16 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib)" ABI_X86="64"

----------

## quilosaq

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> vie 00:42 La base de datos de archivos compartidos parece corrupta, vuelva a analizar sus compartidos
> 
> ...

 

Quizá el programa esté bien y el problema sean tus datos. Renombra tu directorio 

```
~/.nicotine
```

 y prueba a ejecutarlo de nuevo.

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por la respuesta.

Esta todo bien, permisos de directorios, etc. Llevo años usandolo, Incluso cambie el tema de iconos por probar.

En mi casa con un ordenador similar lo instale y funciona perfectamente. No es un bugg de ninguna libreria.

Tiene que ser los datos de algun archiv, supongo.

Un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

Otra prueba inocua para acotar dónde puede estar el problema: Crea un nuevo usuario, inicia sesión y prueba nicotine.

----------

## ppkombo61

Para ir descartando posibles fallos he copiado, del ordenador donde falla el programa, el archivo /usr/bin/nicotine.py y la

carpeta /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pynicotine/ al otro ordenador con Gentoo donde tambien esta instalao nicotine.

Anteriormente renombre los archivos del segundo ordenador para no sobreescribirlos.

El caso es que lo lanzo y funciona perfectamente. Lo cual me hace pensar que el problema es de otro archivo.

Copio la salida desde el terminal.

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/settingswindow.py:44: Warning: getpwuid_r(): failed due to: Permiso denegado.

  self.wTree = gtk.glade.XML(os.path.join(dir_location, "nicotine-settings.glade" ), window, "nicotine" )

jue 14:52 Nicotine supports a country code blocker but that requires a (GPL'ed)

          library called GeoIP. You can find it here:  C library:

http://www.maxmind.com/app/c  Python bindings:

http://www.maxmind.com/app/python  (the python bindings require the C

          library)

jue 14:52 Disabled UPnP support due to errors: Failed to import miniupnpc

          module: No module named miniupnpc. Also: Failed to run upnpc binary:

          Problem while executing command ['upnpc'] (1 of 1)

jue 14:52 Failed to import the Mutagen library, falling back to old library. To

          improve meta data please install Mutagen.

jue 14:52 Note: Python Bindings for libsexy were not found. To enable spell

          checking, get them from http://www.chipx86.com/wiki/Libsexy or your

          distribution's package manager. Look for sexy-python or python-sexy.

----------

## ppkombo61

Aun sigo sin poder hacer funcionar esta aplicacion.

Hoy he descomprimido un .deb para ver los archivos que copia el programa y donde.

He observado que en la instalacion en Gento no crea los iconos en /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16,32x32 etc.

No crea ni copia los archivos en las carpetas  /usr/share/python-support, /usr/share/pyshared.

El resto son los locales, el man,etc que si los crea.

No creo que sea normal.

En una jaula con Debian si existen todas las carpetas y su contenido y funciona 

Si alguien que lo tenga instalado puede comprobar las rutas que he explicado se lo agradeceria.

¿Alguna explicacion para esta anomalia?

Un saludo.

----------

## ppkombo61

Al fin encontre la solucion.

Por si le ocurre a alguien. Hay que instalar librsvg.

----------

